# Mugen's Picture Thread (picture heavy)



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Here she is at 10 weeks:
*









































*Her many odd sleeping positions:
*

























*Her life is soooo hard lol
*









*Rawr I'm gonna kill you!!
*









*JUST KIDDING! <3
*









*Mine?
*









*Zombie Dog
*









*ZzZzZzZz
*









**farts* What came out of my butt!?
*


----------



## PhilR (Nov 28, 2011)

It's pretty clear who runs that household. Great shots!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww i loooooove the slepy puppy tongue! They are all great shots love your captions  great looking family you havee


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

PhilR said:


> It's pretty clear who runs that household. Great shots!


Thanks! Oh yes. She's Queen of the castle


ames said:


> awwww i loooooove the slepy puppy tongue! They are all great shots love your captions  great looking family you havee


Thank you =] She always keeps me in high spirits


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Some new pictures of my overgrown baby

*Look mommy! I brought you a twig!*









*Just another pretty face*

















*Just Chillin*









*Zoning out*

















*Mommy makes the best pillow*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

what cute pics!thanks so much for sharing these with us!i love the captions


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad others enjoy seeing her as much as I do =]


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What a cutie! Beautiful pics


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What a cutie! Beautiful pics


Thanks! It's gonna be her birthday soon. I wanna make a dog-friendly cake for her. I'll post pictures of that if I wind up doing it.


----------



## missj (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, My name is Jana. I happened to be watching puppy videos on youtube and came across the ones of Mugen and was amazed at how much she looks like my own pit- minus her bark. I have never seen another dog look so much like her...in fact I questioned whether she was full pit because I never got to see her mom or dad. Can you tell me exactly what kind of pit Mugen is? Mine is the exact same.

Also, Bella is 1 year old and 48 pounds.... How big did Mugen end up being?


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

missj said:


> Hi, My name is Jana. I happened to be watching puppy videos on youtube and came across the ones of Mugen and was amazed at how much she looks like my own pit- minus her bark. I have never seen another dog look so much like her...in fact I questioned whether she was full pit because I never got to see her mom or dad. Can you tell me exactly what kind of pit Mugen is? Mine is the exact same.
> 
> Also, Bella is 1 year old and 48 pounds.... How big did Mugen end up being?


Not sure what you mean by what kind of pit she is. She's full blooded American Pit Bull Terrier. Is that what you meant? Mugen is topped out at 65 lbs at 2 years old. Hope that was of some help


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitlover17 said:


> Not sure what you mean by what kind of pit she is. She's full blooded American Pit Bull Terrier. Is that what you meant? Mugen is topped out at 65 lbs at 2 years old. Hope that was of some help


Just so you know, "blue" (dilute of black) is not a color of the American Pit Bull Terrier, rather American Staffordshire Terrier or American Bully.. Both of which are commonly registered as APBTs which can further confuse those that do not know how read peds or misinformed through the people the got them from.

Also, in terms of the APBT they were/are not bred by that of registry standards or physical standard, rather bred through function and ability.. They are all Bulldogs (under 70lbs) or Bandogs (over) unless otherwise proven. The APBT in the hay day earned the right to be called such and it is all right there in the name..

American - Where the Bulldogs were selectively bred and perfected to create the APBT.
Pit - Referring to purpose of which created.
Bull - Bulldog foundation
Terrier - Terrier foundation

With the Bull Terrier part of the name, can also be reference to the old Bull Terrier.. The Bulldog of which was selectively bred to create the APBT.. OR as mentioned above reference to the Bulldog and Terrier cross.. This can be debated depending upon ones believes however i believe there is enough evidence through documents, interviews, etc of those that started it all that it refers to the Bull Terrier... Same genetics with a different purpose. A bit like the APBT compared to American Staffordshire Terrier, exact same base genetics to a different tone.

Regardless the point is you have yourself a Bulldog, American Bully or American Staffordshire Terrier.. OR some type of mix of the above. The color "blue" really speaks for itself, it is not a color of a Bulldog or APBT.. Was not sought after in the old days nor is it something you really hear about in modern days.. There are VERY few Bulldogs that show this color, however especially with the American Bully, it is a color that is extremely sought after and heavily produced in the gene pools.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Also, missj.. There are no type of "pits"... There is only one "Pit Bull" and that is the APBT.. Pit Bull is a short name, nick name of there of.. However now in days it is often used in the pop - media culture "defining" that of just about any breed that resembles or dictates the wide image of what the media, politicians and activist (pro and con) believe is a Pit Bull.


----------



## missj (Apr 5, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Just so you know, "blue" (dilute of black) is not a color of the American Pit Bull Terrier, rather American Staffordshire Terrier or American Bully.. Both of which are commonly registered as APBTs which can further confuse those that do not know how read peds or misinformed through the people the got them from.
> 
> Also, in terms of the APBT they were/are not bred by that of registry standards or physical standard, rather bred through function and ability.. They are all Bulldogs (under 70lbs) or Bandogs (over) unless otherwise proven. The APBT in the hay day earned the right to be called such and it is all right there in the name..
> 
> ...


APBT- that is what I was trying to figure out... Honestly, this is my first dog (other than the poodle I had as a child) so I know nothing about PB's. I have other friends with PB's but most all have much wider jaw lines so I was always curious if mine was mixed since her nose was a little more long. There are a lot of mixed pits around here and because I was introduced to her without seeing her mom/dad and she didn't come with any records, I have never really known. I have called her a Border Collie mix and a lab mix when trying to avoid landlord issues. Bella looks identical to Mugen though. She's the one on the left of my avatar pic.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If you dont have a pedigree or history on the dog you have a mix. Its illegal in alot of places to sell a dog as pure bred without proof of it. So if lacking the papers just refer it as a pit bull type dog or mix or mutt whatever works.
He is a very handsome boy thanks for sharing pics .

{ just a note alot of people refer to there dogs still as APBT cause they have UKC papers that say that but infact they have american bullys. Big reason we need to know the names on a pedigree to tell what breed someone has for sure, alot of these bulldog breeds have similar characturistics and it's just impossible to tell by looks alone if they are mixed or pure}.


----------



## missj (Apr 5, 2012)

pitlover17 said:


> Not sure what you mean by what kind of pit she is. She's full blooded American Pit Bull Terrier. Is that what you meant? Mugen is topped out at 65 lbs at 2 years old. Hope that was of some help


Thanks. I don't actually know Bella's birthday- only that she was about 8 weeks old when we got her, so I "gave" her a birthday 3/3/11 by counting back. She doesn't seem to be growing taller... only thicker and is very friendly.... although she plays too rough with our other dog sometimes (dominant) and I have to keep her from dragging me when she sees bunnies that come in the yard.

I hope Bella turns out to be as well behaved and pretty as Mugen. (We are still working on "leave it" and have struggled with what's ok to chew). Hoping to get some advice from some of the other threads on this site.


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Just so you know, "blue" (dilute of black) is not a color of the American Pit Bull Terrier, rather American Staffordshire Terrier or American Bully.. Both of which are commonly registered as APBTs which can further confuse those that do not know how read peds or misinformed through the people the got them from.
> 
> Also, in terms of the APBT they were/are not bred by that of registry standards or physical standard, rather bred through function and ability.. They are all Bulldogs (under 70lbs) or Bandogs (over) unless otherwise proven. The APBT in the hay day earned the right to be called such and it is all right there in the name..
> 
> ...


Everything I have ever read including registry requirements on the breed said that anything but Merle was possible for a pure. Since blue is a diluted version of black, genetically speaking, any black APBT could produce blue. I mean I could be wrong but just saying.


----------



## pitlover17 (Dec 19, 2011)

missj said:


> Thanks. I don't actually know Bella's birthday- only that she was about 8 weeks old when we got her, so I "gave" her a birthday 3/3/11 by counting back. She doesn't seem to be growing taller... only thicker and is very friendly.... although she plays too rough with our other dog sometimes (dominant) and I have to keep her from dragging me when she sees bunnies that come in the yard.
> 
> I hope Bella turns out to be as well behaved and pretty as Mugen. (We are still working on "leave it" and have struggled with what's ok to chew). Hoping to get some advice from some of the other threads on this site.


I'm sure with some persistent training she will be an even more wonderful dog. Mugen can be a bit of a trouble maker so don't let her cute tricks and cute face fool you lol. Mugen loved to chew and luckily only chewed a pair of sneakers before she realized her Kongs, Booda Bimple bones and Nylabones were the best thing for her. She tends to like anything with a rubber like resistance otherwise she shows no interest (except tug toys). Maybe your girl has a specific texture she likes to chew?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I also think PK has some beautiful Blue APBT's. Monsoon and Tempest, I think?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You can have blue APBT's However I think KM is getting more technical with it. He is going back to more game dog and true APBT. the UKC style APBT you have today there are lots of blue ones HOWEVER alot of the UKC APBT's are am staffs since the UKC allows dual registry of AKC dogs { however you cant dual register you UKC APBT with the AKC}. Im not sure but I may be mistaken I thought PK's monsoon had some am staff lines as well? thats what I had always though, again I could be wrong. Could always ask her.

{ I guess I agreed with KM just broke it down as to why you see UKC APBT's with blue colors in there}


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> You can have blue APBT's However I think KM is getting more technical with it. He is going back to more game dog and true APBT. the UKC style APBT you have today there are lots of blue ones HOWEVER alot of the UKC APBT's are am staffs since the UKC allows dual registry of AKC dogs { however you cant dual register you UKC APBT with the AKC}. Im not sure but I may be mistaken I thought PK's monsoon had some am staff lines as well? thats what I had always though, again I could be wrong. Could alwasy ask her.
> 
> { I guess I agreed with KM just broke it down as to why you see UKC APBT's with blue colors in there}


cool, thanks, still get confused with all the different registries and pups who can be "both" lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I think it's pointless to have let the AKC register with the UKC just confuses people more and makes them think the APBT and AM staff are the same breed, should have always kept them seperate, although the same should be said with the american bullys in the UKC as APBT's too { even though I have UKC on my bullys it really is pointless.} just adds to the confusion.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i have a question on my blue colored pup now, but i wont thread jack. 

OP, nice pics of ur pup


----------



## CarmenLovesPitbulls (Mar 10, 2012)

she's so adorable!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitlover17 said:


> Everything I have ever read including registry requirements on the breed said that anything but Merle was possible for a pure. Since blue is a diluted version of black, genetically speaking, any black APBT could produce blue. I mean I could be wrong but just saying.


Check out some of John Colbys work or Richard Strattons work, this will explain in grave detail what im talking about.. Registries acknowledge virtually all colors and yes you are corrected theoretically black can throw a dilute..

HOWEVER if we are talking about the APBT, which is what i have been referring to, there is only one standard of which should be followed that is function, ability and the standard of which these dogs were created..

Yes, Lisa has one or two "blue" Bulldogs and as i stated it CAN happen however its no where near as common as that of the American Bully or AST, for instance.. Furthermore, a performance Bulldog its even more so a "rarity" and in terms of the APBT, VERY few.. Gr Ch Soga is an example and I can count on one hand (don't even need a whole hand) the amount of blue colored APBTs there have been.. At least that i know of anyway..

APBT and merle? None. LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Check out some of John Colbys work or Richard Strattons work, this will explain in grave detail what im talking about.. Registries acknowledge virtually all colors and yes you are corrected theoretically black can throw a dilute..
> 
> HOWEVER if we are talking about the APBT, which is what i have been referring to, there is only one standard of which should be followed that is function, ability and the standard of which these dogs were created..
> 
> ...


understood, just got confused by your comment further up that "Blue can not be a color of the APBT", soince I know there have been some. Maybe should have said typically blue is not a color oor rarely is blue a color of the APBT since it CAN happen, even if rare. Merle, I am with ya on  NEVER Merle, lol.


----------



## BrokenDiamonds (Mar 1, 2012)

These are AWESOME shots lol. How on earth did you catch the fart one in action? lol


----------

